# Wing Chun Master Wong Nim Yi



## AceHBK (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know about this Master?

I have researched a lot on WC and I have not seen his lineage before.
First clip I have seen with little to no chain punches.
I found it very interesting....it makes me wonder how different in WC taught over here in the states compared to how it is taught in China.  Do you think there is a big difference?

I notice that in this demo he uses ALOT of footwrk (lew sweeps, etc.)  more than I have seen while looking at WC video clips.







Here is a lil interview u can read that he did,
http://www.wing-chun.cz/en/rozhovor.en.htm


----------



## brocklee (Sep 17, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Does anyone know about this Master?
> 
> I have researched a lot on WC and I have not seen his lineage before.
> First clip I have seen with little to no chain punches.
> ...



According to the interview, he's the first to trademark it in his china.  First chinese mcdojo?  lol  I know nothing of this master and his lineage.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 17, 2007)

brocklee said:


> First chinese mcdojo?  lol  I know nothing of this master and his lineage.



LOL!!!!!


----------



## brocklee (Sep 17, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> LOL!!!!!


Don't get me wrong, by my statement above I'm not saying whether he is correct or wrong or good or bad.  I don't know of his reputation


----------



## Tames D (Sep 17, 2007)

brocklee said:


> Don't get me wrong, by my statement above I'm not saying whether he is correct or wrong or good or bad. I don't know of his reputation


I understood what you meant. Unfortunatly, I know nothing of this man either.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 17, 2007)

oh i understand...the "first chinese mcdojo" had me laughing.

Ok did some research and found the homepage.
Very good video that explains his school.

http://www.kf-cn.com/en/show.asp?id=95


----------



## brocklee (Sep 18, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> oh i understand...the "first chinese mcdojo" had me laughing.
> 
> Ok did some research and found the homepage.
> Very good video that explains his school.
> ...



Nice website


----------



## Tordk (Sep 18, 2007)

I´m going to attend at one of his seminars next month.. My question to you is if any of you have attended at one of his clases..?


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank You for finding his site. Great stuff!:ultracool


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 19, 2007)

Tordk said:


> I´m going to attend at one of his seminars next month.. My question to you is if any of you have attended at one of his clases..?


 
He is having a seminar here in the U.S.?


----------



## bs10927 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mai Gei Wong is his family Wing Chun.    He's in Guangzhou.

Guangzhou Wing Chun is different than Hong Kong Wing Chun.    It may look similar but techniques are different.


----------



## KPM (Nov 10, 2014)

Wong Nim Yi is very good!  His Wing Chun is an off-shoot of Yuen Kay Shan Wing Chun.   His father was one of Yuen Kay Shan's students.  His nick-name was Mei Gai Wong or "Rice Machine" Wong, and that's what his soon took as the name of their style.  His father mixed in some other Wing Chun he had studied with what he learned from Yuen Kay Shan, but if you compare Wong Nim Yi's Wing Chun with the Sum Nun people they are very similar.  Sum Nun added the 12 short sets he had learned from Cheung Bo to Yeun Kay Shan's Wing Chun, so you won't find that in Wong Nim Yi's Wing Chun.  I have the VCD's that Wong Nim Yi has done.  They are in Chinese, but if you already know Wing Chun, you can tell what he is doing.  Very good stuff!


----------



## VT_Vectis (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure if this is the interview you linked to, as won't work for me due to lack of signal, but he's featured on the cover and main article of the latest Wing chun Illustrated Magazine. 

As written by KPM, above, he mentions YKS and other VT lineage, but also
says his teachings incorporate principles and techniques  from a number of Northern Styles due to his father and himself studying outside the system to broaden their knowledge.


----------



## Marnetmar (Nov 11, 2014)

From what I understand, Wong Nim Yi's stuff is pretty good, but if you're looking for straight YKS WC you might want to go elsewhere since, as mentioned above, he incorporates other styles into his WC.


----------

